# Dokumentation zu Portage 2.2

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab mir das jetzt mal freigemacht, in erster Linie wegen @preserved-rebuild. Aber noch keine brauchbare Doku gefunden, was da neu und anders ist.

Besonders spaßig fand ich ja den Hinweis, ich solle eine emerge -e world machen, um alle Features nutzen zu können.

Hat da jemand etwas für mich? man, -h und /usr/share/doc habe ich durch. Google auch.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Besonders spaßig fand ich ja den Hinweis, ich solle eine emerge -e world machen, um alle Features nutzen zu können.

 

Das bezog sich damals wohl in erster Linie auf die repository files, die erst nach einem reemergen des Pakets in /var/db/pkt/... landen. Möglicherweise ist dieser Code aber mittlerweile auch in das "stabile" Portage rückportiert worden. Mit 

```
eix-test-obsolete repo
```

 kannst Du nachschauen, für welche Pakete diese Information noch fehlt. Das beeinflusst aber i.W. nur die Ausgabe (und ist daher für Informations-Tools wie eix wichtig, nicht so sehr für portage selbst).

Ganz neu ist noch ein weiterer Eintrag hinzugekommen: BUILD_TIME. Ist aber glaube ich ebenfalls rückportiert worden.

----------

## mv

Übrigens würde ich von @preserved-rebuild abraten: Damit gibt es immer wieder Probleme und einige offene Bugs (prinzipieller Art, die sich beim derzeitigen Konzept nicht vermeiden lassen). Da ist revdep-rebuild schon sicherer. Dafür sind aber andere Sets sehr bequem: @module-rebuild, @live-rebuild. Ich empfehle auch, die Sets @toolchain @firefox-plugins anzulegen. Gestern oder heute wurde in den Foren auch ein schönes @kernel-related beschrieben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja ok, danke, aber wo finde ich da etwas, wo ich mich da einarbeiten kann? Überall so ein paar Happen, aber nirgendwo eine Basis.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Besonders spaßig fand ich ja den Hinweis, ich solle eine emerge -e world machen, um alle Features nutzen zu können. 
> 
> Das bezog sich damals wohl in erster Linie auf die repository files, die erst nach einem reemergen des Pakets in /var/db/pkt/... landen. Möglicherweise ist dieser Code aber mittlerweile auch in das "stabile" Portage rückportiert worden. Mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

interessant   :Cool: 

den Befehl kannte ich noch nicht, Danke !

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ja ok, danke, aber wo finde ich da etwas, wo ich mich da einarbeiten kann? Überall so ein paar Happen, aber nirgendwo eine Basis.

 Ist zwar schon etwas betagt....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5127806.html

Ansonsten siehe auch

man portage / emerge

......................................................

Ich nutze portage-2.2 schon seit dem erscheinen, (etwa gute eineinhalb Jahre) und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen...

----------

## Necoro

Also jemand meinte mal, dass der einzige größere Unterschied zwischen 2.2 und 2.1.7/2.1.8 die Sets seien. Ansonsten: Was Neuerungen angeht:

/usr/share/doc/portage-2.2_rc64/NEWS

/usr/share/doc/portage-2.2_rc64/RELEASE-NOTES

und ein "doc"-Useflag hat das ganze auch, was dir eimerweise HTML-Doku baut  :Smile: 

@mv: Das sollte "eix-test-obsolete no-repo" heißen, um die Pakete ohne Repo-Eintrag zu bekommen, richtig?  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> @mv: Das sollte "eix-test-obsolete no-repo" heißen, um die Pakete ohne Repo-Eintrag zu bekommen, richtig? 

 

Ja, natürlich. Ich hatte ursrpünglich 

```
eix-test-obsolete [no-]repo
```

 schreiben wollen, mich kurz vor dem posten aber entschlossen, nur eine Variante zu nehmen und nach Murphy natürlich das Falshce gelöscht. In >=eix-0.20.2 gibt es übrigens auch ein entsprechendes 

```
eix-test-obsolete [no-]buildtime
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also jemand meinte mal, dass der einzige größere Unterschied zwischen 2.2 und 2.1.7/2.1.8 die Sets seien. Ansonsten: Was Neuerungen angeht:
> 
> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.2_rc64/NEWS
> 
> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.2_rc64/RELEASE-NOTES
> ...

 

Das hab ich durch, hab ich ja oben auch geschrieben, mit doc hatte ich auch schon mal angetestet, vielleicht werde ich damit noch glücklich.

----------

